# Alison Balsom-Italian concertos



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I own a copy, and I think it's a very good one; anyone else have it? Your opinions on it and/or Alison Balsom? I highly recommend getting it, and Balsom is a very talented musician-I own all of her CDs!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had a lot of respect for Balsom since I saw her live. She did a concert with our local symphony performing two trumpet concerti just a few weeks after giving birth (her baby was being cared for backstage). Oh yeah, then she came back out and did an encore Latin piece where she wailed like Doc Severinsen. She received the OBE from Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II later that year and played at the PROMS.

With my students, I use her as an example to inspire girls to play trumpet and I am grateful for her classy humble personality.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I only have this Balsam disc but it's superb.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Balsom is fantastic


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't heard any recordings from her that disappointed me. She is a top-notch soloist in every sense. Her Hummel recording especially has become a standard, one of my instant go-tos. Unfortunately I've never had the chance to hear her live, but it's definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

you seem to have good taste in women. Balsom is the real deal and plays composers of most periods, which is ideal to reach a large audience. Like you I have all her cds except the Bach, because the works were not written for the trumpet. Of course this is true for some Italian concertos as well. I have recently been listening to Mahler and also to Rossini's Tell overture where the trumpet calls to arms at the end.It shows that the trumpet is very present in orchestral music and often indicates a major mood shift.
Balsom has competitors however with Hardenberger, Blaauw and Markus Stockhausen. The last two focus on the contemporary repertoire and are also amazing performers.There are a lot of commissions for trumpet pieces which bodes well for the instrument.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Barouqe trumpet music*

*Alison Balsom recorded a cd with Italian Baroque concertos with two trumpets for Hyperion before she signed a recording deal with EMI. 
She plays a period instrument on this recording:*


----------

